# Speaking of Lunch



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, I hadnt realized how long it has been since I posted a story...

Our intern has long gone back to college but on her last day a rare thing happened. They were having a lunch upstairs and they actually called us to join them. This is rare because of P1. 

When they called and told us about the food, P1 dropped what he was doing (literally, half of it ended up on the floor) and ran to the elevator. He comes back to our office with a plate heaping full of food and starts stuffing his face, two fisted. He had two big sausages in his hands, juice from them was oozing between his fingers. He was shoving both of them in his mouth while making ummff ummmm slurp noises. The intern had a disgusted look on her face, turned to me and said "can I go home now, he is making me sick". He was actually making me sick to because after she left it took me 30 minutes before I finally went upstairs to get something myself.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Boy that sure leaves a visual I'll never get out of my head...............P1 must have been a royal pig that day if he made feel sick........with all the situations you deal with on a daily basis. Good Luck!!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I happened to read this while I was eating, of course... 

Glad to hear you're still surviving the antics!


----------

